# Headshot! Car owner 1, theif 0



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

*Woman Kills Suspected Car Burglar*

*Shooting Happened At Pinemont Forest Apartments*

POSTED: Tuesday, November 3, 2009
UPDATED: 10:01 am CST November 3, 2009

*HOUSTON -- *A woman fatally shot a man who was breaking into her car, police told KPRC Local 2. 
Houston police said the woman spotted a 19-year-old in the parking lot of the Pinemont Forest Apartments in the 5900 block of Pinemont Street at about 9 p.m. Monday. 
The woman retrieved a shotgun and fired one time, police said. 
The man suffered a gunshot wound to the head and died at the scene. His name was not released. 
The woman was questioned and released without charges.

http://www.click2houston.com/news/21507620/detail.html

------Thou shall not steal.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

She must have used the Joe Horn model shotgun!! Good for her!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

If your gonna play......... You gotta pay!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Hmmm.... I would assume that means you probably do not need to be breaking into cars. Go get a job. I hate a thief.


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

This is my first post here, but if you're going to quote the 10 commandments you should probably remember them all.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I read on channel 11 they're going to take it before a grand jury! :hairout:


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

rugger said:


> This is my first post here, but if you're going to quote the 10 commandments you should probably remember them all.


thou shall not lie.....this is your second post :rotfl:

I say hey man nice shot!


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

So I take it that when David confronted Goliath, he should have negotiated with him......


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

rugger said:


> This is my first post here, but if you're going to quote the 10 commandments you should probably remember them all.


rugger, you started off WAY wrong for a first post.

unfortunate turn of events for the bad guy, but you pay the crime and sometimes do the time in a casket...


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

MEGABITE said:


> I read on channel 11 they're going to take it before a grand jury! :hairout:


Yep, They can't stand it that justice was served on the spot!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

rugger said:


> This is my first post here, but if you're going to quote the 10 commandments you should probably remember them all.


Let the first who is without sin, be the first to cast a stone...
should I remember every verse in the Bible as well?

You must be the perfect example of what every 22yr old should act like, right?

Hopefully you'll learn quickly around here or you'll be singing to the tune of your brethren whistlingdixiepoo 
:ac550:
kisssm


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

What did he forget? rugger


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

MEGABITE said:


> I read on channel 11 they're going to take it before a grand jury! :hairout:


Sounds like a good shoot under Texas law, but there might be more going on than meets the eye.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

I think a grand jury review is pretty much standard. One thing they might not like it the headshot. Looks like another thief won't be tempted anymore. Not following "thou shall not steal" met "thou shall not kill". Guess who won? I don't like thieves. One less to worry about.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

DON'T DO THE CRIME IF YOU CAN'T DO THE TIME.....(and the ladies sing).no no,don't do it
DON'T GO TO BED WIF A PRICE ON YO HEAD...(and the ladies sing).no no don't do it
AAAANNNDDD KEEP YOUR EYEYEYYYY ON THE SPARROW
AAAANNNNDDD WHEEEENN THE GOOOOING GETS NAAROWW you get a cap busted in your arse.


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

Grand Jury on all shootings defense and non defense related. 


She will get BILLED or NO BILLED. She get's BILLED she's going to prison possible.....SUCKS 

GOOD BLAST in my book but then again we do not know the logistics and can only speculate. We are not sure if she knew the perp or if was ex boyfriend etc. speculation all the way till shes cleared.


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

rugger said:


> This is my first post here, but if you're going to quote the 10 commandments you should probably remember them all.


 Snotnose:rotfl:


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Its a good thing the thief got what he deserved but I have always wondered what would happen in this scenario, being in an apt complex and all. Its not her personal property that he is trespassing on...


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

GalvestonSharker said:


> Grand Jury on all shootings defense and non defense related.
> 
> She will get BILLED or NO BILLED. She get's BILLED she's going to prison possible.....SUCKS
> 
> GOOD BLAST in my book but then again we do not know the logistics and can only speculate. We are not sure if she knew the perp or if was ex boyfriend etc. speculation all the way till shes cleared.


If she gets billed shes gonna have a trial before prison.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

rugger said:


> This is my first post here, but if you're going to quote the 10 commandments you should probably remember them all.


That this trash somewhere else before we embarrass you


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

The dead dude was part of a group that was breaking into cars in the complex...When he got to hers she popped him from her balcony...Dead guy was 19....He danced and he paid the fiddler...Good riddance...


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

Haha relaxxx. I didn't say that I didn't think this kid deserved to pay for his actions, just pointing something out. I do agree that you have to pay for your choices, but I'm just not rejoicing that a 19 year old kid has lost his life over material objects, regardless of whether it was his fault or not.

Kid did the deed and has to accept the consequences, even if it is a casket, but its just not something to rejoice about in my opinion.

And I'm not some liberal nutjob either. Not disagreeing with any of you guys nor am I implying that i'm an example to follow, thats all.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Did he use his free issue govenment calling device to call 911 after he was brought to justice? Uh, clean up on isle 4. Just think, my truck was the next one to get hit, NOT!


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

I wonder what type of round she was using?


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

rugger said:


> Haha relaxxx. I didn't say that I didn't think this kid deserved to pay for his actions, just pointing something out. I do agree that you have to pay for your choices, but I'm just not rejoicing that a 19 year old kid has lost his life over material objects, regardless of whether it was his fault or not.
> 
> Kid did the deed and has to accept the consequences, even if it is a casket, but its just not something to rejoice about in my opinion.
> 
> And I'm not some liberal nutjob either. Not disagreeing with any of you guys nor am I implying that i'm an example to follow, thats all.


Is this Boashna?:work:


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Kid? The thieving arsehole was 19....."his fault or not"?
No one forced him to join up with a pack of low life scumbags to go steal instead of working like the rest of us...He will soon be in a much better place...In the dirt...


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

The lesson I just learned here is to leave other peoples stuff alone. Point well made everyone. Hell, I get it, why dont they? By the way, bet he doesn't have the brains to do that again. Sorry, had to. Oh stop rolling your eyes, it comes with the territory.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> I read on channel 11 they're going to take it before a grand jury! :hairout:


and they should. if i'm not mistaken, a citizen is legally allowed to use deadly force when that citizen feels that his or her life is threatened.

i don't like a thief anymore than any of you do, but when our society ever allows its citizens to be the the judge, the jury, and the executioner, chaos will soon ensue. i realize that you ******** don't understand this concept, but i encourage you to explore some new parts of your brain and give it some thought. 

as i've said in here many times, i think y'all have been watching too many clint eastwood movies.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

woodlandsboy;2391856 By the way said:


> ....yeah and I wonder what the last thing that went through his mind was???/...LEAD! .....seriously, what could cause this lady problems is the way she supposedly waited until this perp got to her car when she should have been calling 911. She watched them at another car and then blasted him when they got to hers. I know what a grand jury can do.....


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I hear she was 8 months pregnant and she used a shotgun. She hit him in the neck. Good riddance to bad rubbish.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> and they should. if i'm not mistaken, a citizen is legally allowed to use deadly force when that citizen feels that his or her life is threatened.
> 
> when our society ever allows its citizens to be the the judge, the jury, and the executioner, chaos will soon ensue. i realize that you ******** don't understand this concept, but i encourage you to explore some new parts of your brain and give it some thought.
> 
> as i've said in here many times, i think y'all have been watching too many clint eastwood movies.


Clint Eastwood would'nt have reported it...:biggrin:


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Here comes Quanell X or is it Y.....Z


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Sec. 9.42. DEADLY FORCE TO PROTECT PROPERTY. A person is justified in using deadly force against another to protect land or tangible, movable property:
(1) if he would be justified in using force against the other under Section 9.41; and
(2) when and to the degree he reasonably believes the deadly force is immediately necessary:
(A) to prevent the other's imminent commission of arson, burglary, robbery, aggravated robbery, theft during the nighttime, or criminal mischief during the nighttime; or
(B) to prevent the other who is fleeing immediately after committing burglary, robbery, aggravated robbery, or theft during the nighttime from escaping with the property; and
(3) he reasonably believes that:
(A) the land or property cannot be protected or recovered by any other means; or
(B) the use of force other than deadly force to protect or recover the land or property would expose the actor or another to a substantial risk of death or serious bodily injury.

Looks like it could be legit to me. The shooting occurred at night and she would be exposing herself to danger by confrontation.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Actually MC, citizens of Texas are allowed to use deadly force to protect their property at night.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Thanks ACbob!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

one thing that i find so contradictory about all of this is that, all of you who profess to believe so much in god, life, liberty, and the american way are the very ones who seem to have the least amount of respect for the american concept of due process of law.

what's up with that?


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

He11, thats a no brainer! Blahaaaaaaa. Oh stop rollin them eyes. It comes with the territory. By the way, how does a responsable person such as I get on one of the Grand Juries? I promise to donate my jury dollors to a good cause. NRA baby, nra.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok who pulled the snakes out?


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Geeze...We have been upgraded to just ******** now instead of ******* idiots....Now I feel better so much better about myself...:rotfl:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

most of you would have been better off living in the uncivilized wild west frontier of the 19th century. you're in a time warp trying to assimilate in the 21st century.

:smile:


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Case is being referred to the Grand Jury "without charges"


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

killing someone - even a thief - changes your life forever. if you don't believe me, ask your hero, joe horn.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> killing someone - even a thief - changes your life forever. if you don't believe me, ask your hero, joe horn.


Are any X war time hero.


----------



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't care what the circumstances are, when you pull that trigger you better be ready to fork over about $50k to defend yourself. Personally, I would not have shot the guy if he was breaking into my car. i would have called the police.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> one thing that i find so contradictory about all of this is that, all of you who profess to believe so much in god, life, liberty, and the american way are the very ones who seem to have the least amount of respect for the american concept of due process of law.
> 
> what's up with that?


For one who is usually a pretty thoughtful person ( a lefty, but thoughtful!), that comment is very full of suppositions.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I agree mc, good point, your life will never be the same. With what you know about the situation, what would you do?


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Good for her!


----------



## POS Capt'n (Oct 24, 2008)

As an aside, I sure would feel silly if I spouted off about how great it was that she smoked the individual and through some unfortunate set of circumstances found myself in a similar situation. That would probably make some good fodder for an prosecutor.


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

POS Capt'n said:


> As an aside, I sure would feel silly if I spouted off about how great it was that she smoked the individual and through some unfortunate set of circumstances found myself in a similar situation. That would probably make some good fodder for an prosecutor.


Shoot, shovel and shut up.


----------



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

I go on the TexAgs outdoor board and you can't believe what people post about - about how they would blast intruders, etc. You don't want to post **** like that because it could very easily be used against you - maybe not at trial, but certainly in the grand jury.


----------



## IsleSurfChunker (Sep 25, 2009)

All the avenues will be followed concerning this woman and the law. None of us know what drove her to this point. But it certainly is not for us to determine that she or anyone else does not have the right, no, the duty, to protect themselves and what is theirs. 
She was perfectly within her rights to do so. She'll have to answer to herself for a long time, no doubt. But again, that is her business. We must have the ability to protect ourselves at all times. It looks to me like she didn't want to become yet another statistic in Houston. Good for her.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I really dont want to post but just have to....the devil made me do it....

I for one would hate to shoot someone *dead that is *for stealing property......trying to hurt someone in my family and it would not be a question about it...
In saying that ....I thought it was kinda of tacky to post 1 against 0 for the owner side.....its not a game.....A life ,no matter how bad a person is, was taken and will never come back...........That was someones son or brother or father that you guys just condoned the execution of........Was the act of breaking into a vehicle such a crime as to recieve the death penalty????
I do not like a thief....dont get me wrong ....I am in no way condoning the act of theivery.......but to become the JUDGE, JURY AND EXCUTIONER of petty thief and then to come on a public forum and sing phrases to the wouldbe executioner is IMO not very classy.......

Do I like that kind of punishment.....heck yea.....I think that all theives should have their hands removed if caught....eye for an eye....rapist should be punished accordingly...... if this was the stance of the United States.....crime would be little if any.
You guys tore ole Rugger a new arse for stating what he thought was conflict of interest to be quoting the bible while phrasing someone for the taking of a life

just saying


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

don't steal kids. I don't think I would shoot to kill over a car/truck. Life would never be the same. Enter my house with my family. BOOM your done. I can buy a new car/truck. I shouldn't have to but killing over material would be heavy on the shoulders. Shots fired, but only soil in his pants. I will now drink a beer in honor of the shooter. Thiefs beware. poeple are FED UP with your ****!


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

Is the Harris County Grand Jury still the rubber stamp it was in the late 80's?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

BTW, Channel 11 changed the story on their site, now it just says police are still investigating.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Wonder what the ones that got away now think about stealing from a vehicle?


----------



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

What does "counting snakes" mean?

I'd rather lose whatever "valuables" I have in my car (which are insured) than shooting someone and having my life before a jury of 12 fools. I have no faith in the public and their ability to make sound and reasonable decisions. The election in 2008 was proof enough for me of what kinds of idiots make up the general public.


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

The Majority did not vote for the puppet, then again it went GWBs way last time, the system is flawed.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Good point...One could wind up having 12 bleeding hearts on his/her jury....


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

We need to create a board for Neanderthals after reading all of these posts! Are there really individuals, on 2cool, that would shoot someone for stealing stuff out of your car? There is nothing in my car worth taking another person's life. Is it legal to protect your property with deadly force, sure! But is it really necessary to administer the death penalty, yourself? Trust me, if you walked in my home and endangered my family, I would clear my guns making sure you didn't leave...but stealing property? Sharp shooting from a balcony? Really?

If saying you would have no problem killing a person over a car stereo, you aren't a bad***....you're an idiot!

Greenie to MC.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

people are tired of getting ripped off and the police being unable to catch (most of the time). this is not knocking police it is just a fact of statistics. They are also tired of the justice system letting them go with a slap on the wrist so they can commit more crime. Question for the bleeding heart liberals "is the system working to rid the streets of crime". I did not ask if it was doing everything possible. Is it working. I think not.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Let the liberals start housing them at their homes. Let's see some real hands on action. B&P


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> Let the liberals start housing them at their homes. Let's see some real hands on action. B&P


BWAAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I could have shot someone that was going through my gun box in my boat (forgot to lock it) the boat was on my property in my driveway! I didn't shoot b/c it wasn't worth it. 1. he had nothing in his hands 2. I yelled and said freeze but I wasn't about to shoot some kid in the back as he's running away. I guarantee you he won't be coming back to my driveway knowing a 40CAL was pointed at his head and I could have fired.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Anyone who promises not to shoot a thief should have no problem posting on this forum their real name and address. But you have to really really promise me, I mean everyone.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Tell ya what....Try being shot by a car load of punks on your way home from a 12 hour work day and get back to me on how you would feel about what this woman did to the same breed of punks breaking into her vehicle then....


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nothing like more ignorance to make a day go by faster. So, because the system isn't working we should start taking this stuff into our own hands? If that is your theory then I would assume you are going to post up outside a bar this weekend and every time a drunk gets in their car to drive home, you are just going assassinate them on the spot? And drunk driving actually threatens the LIVES of others...not just their sound systems!

If we are going to be vigilantes...lets at least be consistent!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd shot him in the arse so that he'd remember it and couldn't sit down for awhile. Then beat the chit out of him so that he couldn't see or feel anything. 

Then I'd thought about calling the police....maybe.

Good luck to this lady, with all the judges we have heard from on here, it should be interesting to see how they handle this in the system.


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

frank n texas said:


> Tell ya what....Try being shot by a car load of punks on your way home from a 12 hour work day and get back to me on how you would feel about what this woman did to the same breed of punks breaking into her vehicle then....


Ding Ding Ding...most absurd argument of the day!!

You've been watching the Boondock Saints too much!!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

hang em high


----------



## capt push broom (Oct 27, 2009)

You better be ready to pay the price is all I have to say! I personally live right there by this apartment complex and its gotten bad. Over the last three weeks, the same general area there has been multiple breakins and assaults. The cops didnt show up for over 30 mins on a girl who was assaulted by gunpoint.WTH! The area is turning into ghetto real quick and I think alot of people are on edge! This is my opinion but I really think all this crime has alot of people freaked out.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Problem is that had she NOT taken this matter in her own hands there would have been NO consequences. There doesn't seem to be any focus (or concern) from law enforcement about issues like this.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Someone send this lady a thank you card, she spent $1.29 to save the taxpayers at least a million dollars. It is nice to know that we will not be supporting this thief for the next 60 years, while he rots away in a prison somewhere. Maybe we should elect her to public office, if more Judges and politicians had some backbone, we would likely have less repeat crime. Poor dead criminal, I think not. 

Please don't try to blame the the lady for protecting her property. Blame the criminal for doing something illegal and wrong. No crime, no fowl. If the thief had been at home minding his own business, or working to support himself instead of stealing from others, he would still be alive. Remember, she did not go looking for someone to shoot, rather the thief found someone who would not sit back and be a helpless victim.


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

On The Hook said:


> Someone send this lady a thank you card, she spent $1.29 to save the taxpayers at least a million dollars. It is nice to know that we will not be supporting this thief for the next 60 years, while he rots away in a prison somewhere. Maybe we should elect her to public office, if more Judges and politicians had some backbone, we would likely have less repeat crime. Poor dead criminal, I think not.
> 
> Please don't try to blame the the lady for protecting her property. Blame the criminal for doing something illegal and wrong. No crime, no fowl. If the thief had been at home minding his own business, or working to support himself instead of stealing from others, he would still be alive. Remember, she did not go looking for someone to shoot, rather the thief found someone who would not sit back and be a helpless victim.


And how much do you think it is going to cost to try this case in front of a Grand Jury? You think she saved us money...think again!

I agree that if he was not breaking into cars he wouldn't be dead. At the same time, would you have shot someone from your balcony if you saw them breaking into your car? I guarantee she is going to spend more in attorney fees than she would have lost in an auto burglary.

Not saying it is wrong for everyone but I would have handled it in a much different way!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

OK. My .02 one more time. If a ( Person ) trying not to hurt anyones feelings, was breaking into my truck on my property, under Texas Law I can shoot this person or I can let them walk. It would be MY choice! Till it happens to me I don't know what I would do. This lady did what she thought she had to do. HER choice, not you'rs or mine.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

she had two choices 

Do nothing, sit back and take it, HOPE the goverment will come to her rescue. 

OR

protect her property.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

9121SS said:


> OK. My .02 one more time. If a ( Person ) trying not to hurt anyones feelings, was breaking into my truck on my property, under Texas Law I can shoot this person or I can let them walk. It would be MY choice! Till it happens to me I don't know what I would do. This lady did what she thought she had to do. HER choice, not you'rs or mine.


Yep, I agree.

Shoot first, ask later.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

The general feeling here seems to be that any crime should be punishable by death. That scares me more than the bad guys do.


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

9121SS said:


> OK. My .02 one more time. If a ( Person ) trying not to hurt anyones feelings, was breaking into my truck on my property, under Texas Law I can shoot this person or I can let them walk. It would be MY choice! Till it happens to me I don't know what I would do. This lady did what she thought she had to do. HER choice, not you'rs or mine.


All I'm saying is that I would only use deadly force to protect a LIFE! That being said, I have a hard time believing that she felt he life was endangered while standing on a balcony.

Keep in mind...she would have had to go BACK INSIDE to grab her shotgun, which means she was planning on punishing someone...not defending herself!!

I was not there and am just sharing my OPINION but it sounds to me like a frustrated lady deciding to deal out a little "personal justice"!


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Leo said:


> The general feeling here seems to be that any crime should be punishable by death. That scares me more than the bad guys do.


Couldn't agree more!!

Greenie to you LEO!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Younggun- Do yourself a favor and read post #33. YOU might not take someone's life over property but that doesn't automatically make it wrong or illegal.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I have had a car burgulary as well two of my friends in the last 8 months....I am glad someone was able to deliver some instant justice!!!!!


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

MEGABITE said:


> Younggun- Do yourself a favor and read post #33. YOU might not take someone's life over property but that doesn't automatically make it wrong or illegal.


Why don't you do YOURSELF a favor and read post #60! Here...I'll copy it below for you to read...

_We need to create a board for Neanderthals after reading all of these posts! Are there really individuals, on 2cool, that would shoot someone for stealing stuff out of your car? There is nothing in my car worth taking another person's life. *Is it legal to protect your property with deadly force, sure! But is it really necessary to administer the death penalty, yourself? *Trust me, if you walked in my home and endangered my family, I would clear my guns making sure you didn't leave...but stealing property? Sharp shooting from a balcony? Really?

If saying you would have no problem killing a person over a car stereo, you aren't a bad***....you're an idiot!

Greenie to MC. _


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

YoungGun1 said:


> All I'm saying is that I would only use deadly force to protect a LIFE! That being said, I have a hard time believing that she felt he life was endangered while standing on a balcony.
> 
> Keep in mind...she would have had to go BACK INSIDE to grab her shotgun, which means she was planning on punishing someone...not defending herself!!
> 
> I was not there and am just sharing my OPINION but it sounds to me like a frustrated lady deciding to deal out a little "personal justice"!


Sorry Bud. This is Texas. Her choice. Just saying.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

YoungGun1 said:


> Why don't you do YOURSELF a favor and read post #60! Here...I'll copy it below for you to read...
> 
> _We need to create a board for Neanderthals after reading all of these posts! Are there really individuals, on 2cool, that would shoot someone for stealing stuff out of your car? There is nothing in my car worth taking another person's life. *Is it legal to protect your property with deadly force, sure! But is it really necessary to administer the death penalty, yourself? *Trust me, if you walked in my home and endangered my family, I would clear my guns making sure you didn't leave...but stealing property? Sharp shooting from a balcony? Really?
> 
> ...


I already read that, thanks anyway. Are you off your little soapbox now? It's obviously a matter of opinion but the law is on the property owner's side for obvious reasons. You go out and hold 4 or 5 punk thugs at gunpoint until the cops get there and let us know how that turns out for you.


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

9121SS said:


> Sorry Bud. This is Texas. Her choice. Just saying.


Agreed. As much as that was HER choice...this is MY opinion. I just, *personally*, would not go back inside to grab a gun in an effort to shoot someone who was breaking into my car.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Yes, you've already stated that multiple times now. We get it.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

YoungGun1 said:


> Agreed. As much as that was HER choice...this is MY opinion. I just, *personally*, would not go back inside to grab a gun in an effort to shoot someone who was breaking into my car.


Being a victim is making a choice too


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I can see both sides of this thing. It would be hard for me to take a life over property alone. Like 24buds said, come into my house or threaten my family or myself, and it's a different story...the safety slugs will start flying. If I saw someone breaking into my vehicle at night, I like to think that I would shoot as a last resort, if they produced a weapon. I have insurance and I know that I would still be out of some money, but I can't imagine how hard it must be to know you ended someone's life forever over a possession. 
However, I do respect the rights of others to make that judgment call to protect their property with deadly force. In some cases it may well be justified. Just saying that I'd have a hard time squeezing that trigger over just material things. That's just me. Those who live the criminal life will die the criminal's death sooner or later...
Hope she didn't damage her car.


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

MEGABITE said:


> I already read that, thanks anyway. Are you off your little soapbox now? It's obviously a matter of opinion but the law is on the property owner's side for obvious reasons. You go out and hold 4 or 5 punk thugs at gunpoint until the cops get there and let us know how that turns out for you.


So why are you reinforcing the reference to the law when I already stated that I knew it was legal to defend your property with deadly force?

Soapbox? I'm sharing an opinion. This is an opinion board, isn't it? And you're right...I wouldn't go hold the "punk thugs" at gunpoint until the cops came. I would go inside and call the cops, while writing down as many details about the thieves as possible. I am just not at the point in my life to play executioner while forking out $50 k. But that is just me!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Umm calling other people on here neanderthals and putting them down isn't just sharing an opinion. But I'm done with you now. bye.


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

YoungGun1 said:


> Nothing like more ignorance to make a day go by faster. So, because the system isn't working we should start taking this stuff into our own hands? If that is your theory then I would assume you are going to post up outside a bar this weekend and every time a drunk gets in their car to drive home, you are just going assassinate them on the spot? And drunk driving actually threatens the LIVES of others...not just their sound systems!
> 
> If we are going to be vigilantes...lets at least be consistent!


Ok Hotrod, lets try this scenario ,because this has happened many times in the past:

Victim sees perp about to steal her car--she then calls 911---LEO unit is nearby (we'll keep our fingers crossed and hope that they have run out of bearclaws down at the local Shipleys)-unit rolls in as perp is taking off and high speed pursuit takes place--perp makes last ditch effort to evade and crosses median Mad Max style and plows head on doing 110 mph into your wife, sister, dad, mom, child or whomever, you insert innocent person into this _______..OR

She kills perp and saves society in general a lot of future bad juju.......


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Does anyone think that this guy even cared that he was breaking the law? Does this make steeling ok to do? What is the solution? How do you keep a criminal from breaking into your personal belongings and taking what is not his? What is the answer? What do you tell people who act this way? Stop, that is not fair. Do we just let them do it? How do convince someone that thinks this way not to steal? Put yourself in the shoes of the thief. Think the way he thinks. Make the decisions he made. Would you do it? You know the consequence. 50 / 50 chance. Woyr's.


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Africanut said:


> Ok Hotrod, lets try this scenario ,because this has happened many times in the past:
> 
> Victim sees perp about to steal her car--she then calls 911---LEO unit is nearby (we'll keep our fingers crossed and hope that they have run out of bearclaws down at the local Shipleys)-unit rolls in as perp is taking off and high speed pursuit takes place--perp makes last ditch effort to evade and crosses median Mad Max style and plows head on doing 110 mph into your wife, sister, dad, mom, child or whomever, you insert innocent person into this _______..OR
> 
> She kills perp and saves society in general a lot of future bad juju.......


I respect your point. How about this scenario...

Perp is breaking into a car. Pregnant woman goes back inside to grab her shotgun. As she walks out on the balcony to administer her "justice", perp's lookout sees her and pulls out his "protection", gunning her down and killing her baby!

We can play the scenario game all day...


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

woodlandsboy said:


> Put yourself in the shoes of the thief.


He choose a high risk job, criminals know the risk.

He made his choice and she made hers.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Jolly Roger I agree. He knew exactly what he was doing and expected to die for doing it. His choice, hats off to the lady. I hope se didn't hurt her neighbors car.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

*So, because the system isn't working we should start taking this stuff into our own hands? If that is your theory then I would assume you are going to post up outside a bar this weekend and every time a drunk gets in their car to drive home, you are just going assassinate them on the spot?*

YoungGun1, The system did work. The law provides her the ability to do what she did. The law does not allow for assassinating drunken drivers. I do agree that her actions changes her life as well as ending the other's life. I'm just not going to judge anyone when faced with whatever circumstances they may find themselves in. I wasn't there. They both made choices and will have to live (or die) with the consequences. I think we can agree that he paid a mighty high price for a stupid decision.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

*the system, PFFFFT!*

In the words of uncle Ted, "A dead offender will not be a repeat offender".


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

ACbob said:


> *So, because the system isn't working we should start taking this stuff into our own hands? If that is your theory then I would assume you are going to post up outside a bar this weekend and every time a drunk gets in their car to drive home, you are just going assassinate them on the spot?*
> 
> YoungGun1, The system did work. The law provides her the ability to do what she did. The law does not allow for assassinating drunken drivers. I do agree that her actions changes her life as well as ending the other's life. I'm just not going to judge anyone when faced with whatever circumstances they may find themselves in. I wasn't there. They both made choices and will have to live (or die) with the consequences. I think we can agree that he paid a mighty high price for a stupid decision.


I'll agree with that. From the beginning of this "debate" I said that I recognized that she acted within the parameters of the law but I would not have responded that way. That's it...plain and simple!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I think he could get some good counseling from the govenment that might have helped him change his mind. Don't you dare roll your eyes at me. I know better than to steal from a Texan, it's wrong and against the law. But how do politely say, no you can not have that, it's mine. Please go away. This is just not good. How do you tell them this type of behavior will not be tolerated?


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Interesting how this is getting so much attention.

Where are the bleeding hearts when some 30k per year of the most innosent are killed with no trial or voice?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

woodlandsboy said:


> How do you tell them this type of behavior will not be tolerated?


with examples of people being shoot in the head for stealing cars.


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

Check out this site, http://webpages.charter.net/ricknet/duilaws.htm

Different DUI penalties from around the world. If a criminal knows the potential consequences for his actions and still chooses crime, he/she deserves those consequences. I know that thievery and drunk driving are two different crimes, but if our country's system were a little more black and white, cut and dry, and weren't so lenient on its criminals of all categories, maybe we'd have less crime.

P.S. Better not drink and drive in El Salvador.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Doing such acts as this will lead to more serious crimes. Do you agree? How do you get these people to stop stealing?


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Man, if I keep contributing to this debate, I won't have a Greenie left!

Note to self...don't debate the deadly force subject on a "Totally Texas Message Board".


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

YoungGun, without killing them, how do you convince them that stealing is wrong?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

woodlandsboy said:


> Doing such acts as this will lead to more serious crimes. Do you agree? How do you get these people to stop stealing?


Shooting them seems to work good.

harsher penalties would be a good start. Use to hang people for stealing cows and horses in the US. Now they get a few days in county and then sent on there way to steal again.

The closer the US gets to a third world social government, the more we get third world living conditions.


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

woodlandsboy said:


> YoungGun, without killing them, how do you convince them that stealing is wrong?


Not sure. I just couldn't kill someone for stealing.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

woodlandsboy said:


> Doing such acts as this will lead to more serious crimes. Do you agree? How do you get these people to stop stealing?


You can't! That's the thing. That's why in Texas we make the call. The young'un would let him walk to steal again. The lady did not!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd stop him for sure...but I don't think I could shoot unless I felt threatened. Might put one a foot over his head though if he ran when I said to freeze.


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

*touchy subject*

I didnt feel like reading all of the 11 pages but I am an avid beleiver in punishing theives and i carry, but i carry to protect my family and myself. I've fantasized about finding the peeps that took my fishing gear, but when it comes down to it a material thing is not worth a life. I have freinds that had it rough growing up and took the wrong paths to begin with, they do not deserve to die.
she never took the time to confront him.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

You really expected a woman who is 8 months prego to confront a group of thugs in the dark of night in a run down apartment complex who were stealing from numerous vehicles.......I think not...


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Hope she gets No Billed.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Here is what I learned. Do not make an 8 month pregnant woman mad if she has access to a shotgun!


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

BlueWaveEd said:


> Here is what I learned. Do not make an 8 month pregnant woman mad if she has access to a shotgun!


Hormones made her do it. Don't mess with a momma with cubs.

That car was likely her major asset in life and necessary to maintain an income.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Another option:
HOW TO CALL THE POLICE WHEN YOU'RE OLD

78 year old George Phillips of Meridian , Mississippi was going up to bed
when his wife told him that he'd left the light on in the garden shed,
which she could see from the bedroom window.

George opened the back door to go turn off the light but saw that there
were people in the shed stealing things.

He phoned the police, who asked 'Is someone in your house?' and he said
'no'. Then they said that all patrols were busy, and that he should simply
lock his door and an officer would be along when available.

George said, 'Okay,' hung up, counted to 30, and phoned the police again.
'Hello, I just called you a few seconds ago because there were people
stealing things from my shed. Well, you don't have to worry about them now
because I just shot them.' Then he hung up.

Within 5 minutes six police cars, a SWAT Team, a helicopter, two fire
trucks, a paramedic and an ambulance showed up at the Phillips' residence
and caught the burglars red-handed .

One of the Policemen said to George: 'I thought you said that you'd shot
them!'

George said, 'I thought you said there was nobody available!'


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Or to get herself to the hospital to have her baby...


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I will say this for everyone to think about for awhile and I will return later and read what you have to say. I understand you will not shoot, that is a moral that was learned when you where young. People who would shoot are the ones that have had it and are feed up. There is not magic dust, but when this child was young, his mother and his dad did not teach him the morals of our society in the State Of Texas. By doing this, his parents handed the general public the permission to bestow upon him the difference between right and wrong. It was not his fault, his parents are to blame. We are a Christian nation built on Judo Christian values. These values are important because without them, the people of faith have never tolerated such behavior. Going back to when the US was discovered. Darwin's theory is true, bad genetics will be removed from the gene pool. We all need to look within and start teaching our children that there are severe consequences to each and every decision we make. I hate it he lost his life. No I would not have pulled the trigger for personal property. I know because it happened to me once and I chose to look the other way. I do feel better about myself and I can sleep at night. What are your thoughts?


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

Stuff like this gives obama more ammo to having a gun free america, while i can say i wouldnt have shot someone for breaking into my car, hell thats what i pay lots of dollars in insurance every month, definatly not worth a bullet now someone getting into my house threatning my life and my family a different tune...


----------



## rburton (Aug 3, 2004)

YoungGun1, if you want to have a healthy debate, lay off the _ignorant idiot_ name-calling and make your point. Disagreeing with you doesn't make people ignorant idiots.

Personally, I couldn't use deadly force to protect personal property, but I'm pretty sure I could do it to send a message that I'm fed up with the criminals and not willing to continue being a victim. Where we draw the line about when to no longer be a victim is a personal choice, and she made one that I think I could live with. I'd be more concerned about the negative legal and financial implications for me and my family than I would be about sleeping at night after removing some low-life scum from society.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

woodlandsboy said:


> What are your thoughts?


 To be quite honest, until I am in that situation I cannot say either way if I would or wouldn't shoot another person over property.

One can say that they will and one can say that they will not, but no one knows for sure until they are standing there with a gun in their hand pointed at the other person.

Talk is cheap at best on a topic such as this until you have been in that situation.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Woodlandsboy. I agree with some of what you say. I disagree with your statement that it was not his fault. I believe he was 19. That is old enough to know that stealing is wrong! I do not pretend to know what was going on in her mind or her life at that moment.
Personally I do not believe I would have been able to kill him over a car. I definitely could have crippled him though!


----------



## RG (Jun 7, 2006)

Had our car entered one night with my wife and kids inside while I was getting a motel room. He took my wifes purse and ran, she had just handed me the cash that was in it so no money in the purse. Ran him down and could have shot him but did not (he got away). Later when the wife never felt safe with the loss of house, car & safety box keys as well as check books Dl etc I should have shot. You feel the same even though you get new locks and bank accounts and the like. They still know where you live! Today I will shoot, if you dont respect me and mine your wasting good air end of hunt. Every thing has a price and don't bring your dirt to my door or I will help you pay for your deeds.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

a lot of you guys talk with all of this big bad bravado and faux swagger - "yeah, i'd blow his head off if i caught someone stealing out of my truck" - but i would bet that if the situation actually arose, 3/4 of you macho boys would wind up peeing in your briefs thinking about pulling that trigger.


----------



## RG (Jun 7, 2006)

PS: when the police arrived I was told that we were the first time that this person did not cut some one up in the car so every one would be to busy to go after him.....


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Does anyone know what type choke tube she was using? I want one so as not to pepper my car if this happens to me. I believe it might have been the Lowlifescumbag extended choke tube now available at your local Wallymart. Times are changing, better be prepared.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> a lot of you guys talk with all of this big bad bravado and faux swagger - "yeah, i'd blow his head off if i caught someone stealing out of my truck" - but i would bet that if the situation actually arose, 3/4 of you macho boys would wind up peeing in your briefs thinking about pulling that trigger.


good chance the dead guy stealing the car shared your thoughts on this subject


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> a lot of you guys talk with all of this big bad bravado - "yeah, i'd blow his head off if i caught someone stealing out of my truck" - but i would bet that if the situation actually arose, 3/4 of you macho boys would wind up peeing in your pants thinking about pulling that trigger.


Can't say what I would do. You are right about that but I stopped peeing my pants along time ago! I know for a fact if they were in my home I could shoot thinking only of my wife and daughter. If they were in my truck......Who knows. Lucky for me that has not happend.
BUT, Again, that's my choice.


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

rburton said:


> YoungGun1, if you want to have a healthy debate, lay off the _ignorant idiot_ name-calling and make your point. Disagreeing with you doesn't make people ignorant idiots.
> 
> Personally, I couldn't use deadly force to protect personal property, but I'm pretty sure I could do it to send a message that I'm fed up with the criminals and not willing to continue being a victim. Where we draw the line about when to no longer be a victim is a personal choice, and she made one that I think I could live with. I'd be more concerned about the negative legal and financial implications for me and my family than I would be about sleeping at night after removing some low-life scum from society.


Fair enough...


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> a lot of you guys talk with all of this big bad bravado and faux swagger - "yeah, i'd blow his head off if i caught someone stealing out of my truck" - but i would bet that if the situation actually arose, 3/4 of you macho boys would wind up peeing in your briefs thinking about pulling that trigger.


you may be right mc; you usually are (no slight, just true). however, i personally keep a coach gun loaded with 00 buck shot beside my recliner, a s&w .40 beside my bed and a .380 on me.

personally, i doubt that i'd pull any of those 4 triggers if i viewed somebody breaking into my truck (with nobody in it). but i'm pretty sure i'd fire a warning shot and hopefully make him stop what he's doing and run - and hopefully mess on himself...and think twice before doing it again.

but rest assured that i could and would pump lead into the bad guy if he threatened the safety of any member of my family (and others). i'd do so without thinking twice.

the reality is that crime will not go away and the LEO's can't be everywhere. sometimes we are put in situations whereas we have to make difficult decisions...and right and wrong about which decision to make is a blurry line. defend your property from theft by lethal means, or let the bad guys steal your stuff...and keep on stealing stuff from you, your mom/dad/kid, whomever.

i have no problem with those who use deadly force to protect their property...that they spent their hard-earned money on.

always an interesting topic...
:cheers:
mm1


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

if i could surve on that jury id vote to let her go


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

I can only speak from personal experience. Both times I was forced to shoot someone, burglary was the "original" crime. Once the suspects were caught, it turned bad. I shot because I feared for my life. Yes, I got subpoenas to the grand jury and was no-billed. The second time I was at the grand jury, my lawyer came out and said that the grand jury wanted to ask me only one question. Yes, I puckered even though I knew it was a clean shooting. I went inside and one of the guys asked me, "Ms. XXX, we want to know why you did not shot XXX sooner." I started to explain my side of the story and they said I may be excused...that I was no-billed. 

I do not know the particulars of this lady's case. I was not there so I cannot comment on it. I do not know what was stolen (did she have a gun in her car and feared the crook would find it?). 

I do know that the shootings changed me and I had nightmares for a while and still do every now and then. If you say it would not bother you, I hope you are never put into that situation.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

9121SS said:


> I know for a fact if they were in my home I could shoot thinking only of my wife and daughter.


someone breaking into your domicile where your family is sleeping and their lives are potentially at stake is a *very *different situation than someone breaking into your truck.



> If they were in my truck......Who knows. Lucky for me that has not happend.
> _*BUT, Again, that's my choice*_.


i agree - everyone has that choice. but just remember, it's a choice that you have to make in a split second but live with _for the rest of your life. _in this game, there are no do-overs.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

miss dixie...i hate this for you and am sorry it had to happen. i think you're right on about it bothering you if you had to pull the trigger. it should bother anyone to kill another person. unfortunately, we don't choose to be in these situations, but just try to survive. you did what you had to do and i commend you for it.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

I can honestly say it is a tough decision to make...and you have to make that decision quickly. Last winter I woke up with someone beating the **** out of my door....and I grabbed my gun. Ran outside and found someone in my truck....turned out to be a woman about 10 houses away in the country that I don't know......with post traumatic stress disorder from serving in Iraq....and a handicapped child at home. Thank God I did not shoot....now had she made it into the house....easier decision.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Mont said:


> *Being a victim* is making a choice too





mastercylinder said:


> someone breaking into your domicile where your family is sleeping and their lives are potentially at stake is a *very *different situation than someone breaking into your truck.
> 
> i agree - everyone has that choice. but just remember, it's a choice that you have to make in a split second but *live with *_*for the rest of your life*. _in this game, there are no do-overs.


This is what it boils down to for me. To be a vicitm or not. This type of crime is so rampant in big metro areas like Houston and the penalties for getting caught perceived as so lenient that it is easy to cheer when something like this happens. 
I have personally had 3 vehicles burglarized and one simply stolen. Each time I found out about it after the deed was done and the perps long gone, but I am actually glad that I didn't walk up on them and have to make the choice that this woman did. Not having been there or been in her shoes I'm not going to 'armchair' second guess her actions, either. That would be the Grand Jury's job, and they will get more of the actual facts of the case than we will from the media.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

My vehical is not important enough to me to kill someone over at this point in time. But have been times in my life where my vehical was all I had, and would not had a problem shooting someone stealing my truck. If I find myself in her shoes, then I will make the choice. Until then, no reason for me to second guess her.


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

I am fairly mixed about killing someone for breaking into my truck. I don't believe I could do it however I am glad it does happen from time to time and in a way I wish it would happen a little more often. Consequences are supposed to be something that deters people from violating laws and this is just part of the risk involved. Someone may break into 100 cars and finally on #101 they find the wrong one and get killed....sorry end of game. 

I work, I pay my bills, I don't steal from other people, why can't these crooks do the same thing? Something for nothing BS to supply a habit does not fly.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Blue_Wave028 said:


> I am fairly mixed about killing someone for breaking into my truck. I don't believe I could do it however I am glad it does happen from time to time and in a way I wish it would happen a little more often. Consequences are supposed to be something that deters people from violating laws and this is just part of the risk involved. Someone may break into 100 cars and finally on #101 they find the wrong one and get killed....sorry end of game.
> 
> I work, I pay my bills, I don't steal from other people, why can't these crooks do the same thing? Something for nothing BS to supply a habit does not fly.


X2. I have worked my tail off to get what I have just as most people do. I just can't stand people that will try to take it away from any hard working person. Not that I would kill for getting in my truck but some people will. I think we will see more and more of this as time goes on.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Now, if you touch my plate, I may have to kill ya! 
Especially if its GOOD Mexican food!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> Now, if you touch my plate, I may have to kill ya!
> Especially if its GOOD Mexican food!


remind me to never take you out to the taqueria.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

9121SS said:


> If your gonna play......... You gotta pay!


X2


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> remind me to never take you ouot to the taqueria.


It's all good MC, just once the waitress puts the plate down, no one else touch it! You might draw back nubs...


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

And this is why I am still a 2cooler, proud Texan and wish I could buy everyone beer and whiskey. We all agree, enter my home no question, your dead. Hit the truck, you better roll the die and hope the owner had a good day. We all on this board have one thing in common, and I will challenge your arse if you disagree, we are good people, ALL OF US! We all love to fish, life is good and we all hope for the best for this young lady. Just think, 8 months preg. and dealing with the issues. Hug your kids, tell them you love them, smile at your spouse, and be [email protected] glad you are not having to deal with what this young lady is dealing with. We are all proud Americans. Some of us disagree with others and that is ok, but at the end of the day, we all want it better for America in general. And, don't roll your eyes at me, it comes with the territory.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

YoungGun1 said:


> And how much do you think it is going to cost to try this case in front of a Grand Jury? You think she saved us money...think again!


When you get a little more life experience you will find out they don't try cases in front of the grand jury.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Woodlandsboy,Well said! I'd give ya some green but my gun is empty. LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

You will never know till the time comes and you have to make that split second decision.DAMHIKT


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

9121SS said:


> Woodlandsboy,Well said! I'd give ya some green but my gun is empty. LOL


Gotcha covered!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

H2 said:


> Gotcha covered!


 Thanks. Owe ya one.


----------



## SpotChaser#2 (Feb 28, 2006)

I would like to know how far away the guy was. Was it birdshot or buckshot?? Maybe she wasnt trying to kill the guy just pepper him.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Is this Boashna?:work:


You beat me to it!:rotfl:


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

MikeV said:


> When you get a little more life experience you will find out they don't try cases in front of the grand jury.


Geezer.

:cheers:


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=241297

irony?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

monkeyman1 said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=241297
> 
> irony?


Certainly. hwell:


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

I hate thief's its called the ultimate prize when a thief gets a few cd's some change in the ash tray and then gets shot in the head.I would reconsider another line of work after watching my homey end up dead.Just maybe this woman saved some lives by takeing the action she did all over pennies this thug is dead.It is alot safer to walk into a bank and hand the teller a note she will give you all the cash and not shoot he picked the wrong car for sure.


----------



## dragnet (Jun 14, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> and they should. if i'm not mistaken, a citizen is legally allowed to use deadly force when that citizen feels that his or her life is threatened.
> 
> i don't like a thief anymore than any of you do, but when our society ever allows its citizens to be the the judge, the jury, and the executioner, chaos will soon ensue. i realize that you ******** don't understand this concept, but i encourage you to explore some new parts of your brain and give it some thought.
> 
> as i've said in here many times, i think y'all have been watching too many clint eastwood movies.


 Dear Mastercylinder: our society did not, and does not, "allow its citizens to be judge, jury, and executioner." It does, however, allow us to be protectors of our property and the property of others (Castle Doctrine). The danger of NOT allowing us to protect our property is the logical progression to the strong (read: evil) overpowering the weak. You liberals are so much for the "herd" and against the individual that I'm frankly surprised that you don't get that.


----------



## dragnet (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh, yeah. Don't forget to call me a name when you respond.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

SpotChaser#2 said:


> I would like to know how far away the guy was. Was it birdshot or buckshot?? Maybe she wasnt trying to kill the guy just pepper him.


What ever it was it did the job.


----------



## dragnet (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm wondering if this young gentleman had been given government health care and a new GM and a cell phone and a free education, if he wouldn't have turned out better. Poor guy. We should have done more for him.

Ugh, I haven't had my coffee yet. Sorry.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

I say that he got what he deserved. It has to go before the grand jury just to make sure it was not some ex of her's that she was mad at and killed. If he was breaking into her car, and it is proven she will walk free. Now living with the fact that she took a life might be a mental battle for her, but then again maybe not.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Not a good week to be a lowlife criminal.

*HPD: Homeowner shoots, kills intruder in Galleria-area condo

http://www.khou.com/topstories/stories/khou091104_tnt_galleria-homeowner-shooting.282d05b8a.html
*


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Seems that the Shotgun is starting to be the people's choice this week. I better reconsider the type of loads I have in my Mosburg shorty.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

I stopped reading on page 6 of this thread, so I don't know if anyone has said this - she would have been better off reaching for her camera at the same time she was reaching for the shotgun. Take the perps picture to give to the police. Shoot him if he comes after her for taking his picture.

Saying that you would shoot someone is relatively easy to do. Shooting someone for breaking into a car is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Galveston Yankee said:


> I stopped reading on page 6 of this thread, so I don't know if anyone has said this - she would have been better off reaching for her camera at the same time she was reaching for the shotgun.


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=241297http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=241297

better off? you sure? she still has her car and took a potential felon off the streets.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

rugger said:


> This is my first post here, but if you're going to quote the 10 commandments you should probably remember them all.


Which commandment was broken said the jury to the JUDGE.....:walkingsm


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> and they should. if i'm not mistaken, a citizen is legally allowed to use deadly force when that citizen feels that his or her life is threatened.


You can drop the hammer on others for a number of reasons under Texas law. This woman will be 'No Billed'. The GJ is just part of the process...









_Sec. 9.42. DEADLY FORCE TO PROTECT PROPERTY. A person is justified in using deadly force against another to protect land or tangible, movable property:_
_
(1) if he would be justified in using force against the other under Section 9.41; and_
_
(2) when and to the degree he reasonably believes the deadly force is immediately necessary:_


_(A) to prevent the other's imminent commission of arson, burglary, robbery, aggravated robbery, theft during the nighttime, or criminal mischief during the nighttime; or_


_(B) to prevent the other who is fleeing immediately after committing burglary, robbery, aggravated robbery, or theft during the nighttime from escaping with the property; and_

_(3) he reasonably believes that:_


_(A) the land or property cannot be protected or recovered by any other means; or_


_(B) the use of force other than deadly force to protect or recover the land or property would expose the actor or another to a substantial risk of death or serious bodily injury._


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

If you're going to go out committing crimes, always remember: A shotgun will win out over a screwdriver every time.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

I'm happy to hear stories like that. More and more people are stepping up and defending what is theirs rather than crying about cops not being everywhere all of the time 24/7. The thiefs and crackheads, murderers and rapists, etc will start paying attention and if they don't, they get culled from the herd that is humanity...


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Just a crazy thought, what if we were living in the 1800's I bet that the outcome would have been the same.


----------



## fox1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Newbie just piping in on this. Glad she came out on the winning end but remember that even a totally righteous shooting can cost thousands of dollars in legal fees, never talk with out a lawyer in the room,

1. I was just trying to *stop* him from stealing my car.

2. Officer i am in shock and need to go to the hospital.

These are the only things that should be said to the police other than your name. let them transport you to the hospital and have your lawyer meet you there.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

What if this lady missed and hit a child? My guess is that everyone here would be wanting her hung, just a game of inches I suppose. This was a parking lot at an apartment complex so it was not an impossibility


----------



## POS Capt'n (Oct 24, 2008)

This thread needs one of these


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Leo said:


> What if this lady missed and hit a child? My guess is that everyone here would be wanting her hung, just a game of inches I suppose. This was a parking lot at an apartment complex so it was not an impossibility


Same could be said every time an officer opens fire on a criminal though. The potential for something or someone getting caught in the crossfire is always a possibility. Sounds like this lady had some training shooting that shotgun. A headshot from the balcony. Sounds like she hit what she intended to, lol.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

What if the pregnant lady had walked out to her car, stumbled on this POS inside and he killed her and her unborn baby?

What if the POS saw her up on her balcony and realized she could identify him and came back and killed her...


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

My usual reply: Hey man (woman) nice shot man (woman).


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Leo said:


> What if this lady missed and hit a child? My guess is that everyone here would be wanting her hung, just a game of inches I suppose. This was a parking lot at an apartment complex so it was not an impossibility


What if she had missed and the shot bounced off the concrete and flew up into the air and knocked a UFO out of the sky and it fell on a rabid chupacabra that was mating with a pit bull which got angry and bit a passerby?

She didn't miss.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Did she eat it?


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

I was disgussed to see Quanell X last night on tv with the family of the deceased.
Let the mother grieve on her own instead of making it worse on her by makingher beleive it was not his sons fault.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

PasadenaMan said:


> I was disgussed to see Quanell X last night on tv with the family of the deceased.
> Let the mother grieve on her own instead of making it worse on her by makingher beleive it was not his sons fault.


Quanell X can kiss my a**.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

If this happened more often, then maybe some kid thinking about stealing something might think twice and not do it. It is terrible that ANYONE would try and defend this thief, or oppose the actions that she took.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

In the mind of Quannel X and lots of others, they can do no wrong. 

It is easier to place the blame or point the finger at others for their way of life, than it would be to try and fix their way of life. 

I had a black firefighter, who is retired now, tell me years ago and he was dead serious, "That a black person has every right to rob and steal to get ahead in life, because one cannot expect them to raise a family on what McDonald's pays."


----------



## duge60 (May 27, 2006)

*good shot*

If indicted put me on jury. NOT GUILTY


----------



## cap9059 (Nov 13, 2008)

As more and more people take action, maybe, just maybe good law abiding citizens can put just a little fear in the hearts of these scumbags. Great job, good shot!


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> most of you would have been better off living in the uncivilized wild west frontier of the 19th century. you're in a time warp trying to assimilate in the 21st century.
> 
> :smile:


No Bucky, that is what the immigrants should do. Your car thief was afforded "Due Process", Texas Style. Darwin's Theory was carried out but unfortunatley there will be another POS born today and the next day to take his place. You are a pathetic "Apologist", guess he did not come from a good "Memorial home", baby momma was a crack ho, ect. Save your BS for when when they come for you, then you can call the cops or SMITH AND WESSON, take your pick.

Justice deserved is Justice given


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> most of you would have been better off living in the *uncivilized* wild west frontier of the 19th century. you're in a time warp trying to assimilate in the 21st century.
> 
> :smile:


So breaking into someone's car and stealing something that THEY worked hard for is SO CIVILIZED and representative of a Mastercylinder's Utopian 21st Century America? Give me a f*ckin' break man.


----------



## noskunks (Jul 27, 2006)

the law isn't about "shooting someone over material things" it's about the danger of confronting someone stealing your material things. 

Most of us say we probably wouldn't shoot first which IMO is a good thing. That is probably because we wouldn't feel threatened. 

There is however a significant difference in a healthy young man and a woman who is 8 months pregnant. She looks like a victim if she confronts him, we don not. He could easily gain control of her and hurt her if he wanted. The law is there so she doesn't have to put herself in a potentially dangerous situation by confronting a criminal in the midst of a crime!! 

She will walk, and she should.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

R Little said:


> No Bucky, that is what the immigrants should do. Your car thief was afforded "Due Process", Texas Style. Darwin's Theory was carried out but unfortunatley there will be another POS born today and the next day to take his place. You are a pathetic "Apologist", guess he did not come from a good "Memorial home", baby momma was a crack ho, ect. Save your BS for when when they come for you, then you can call the cops or SMITH AND WESSON, take your pick.
> 
> Justice deserved is Justice given





t-tung said:


> So breaking into someone's car and stealing something that THEY worked hard for is SO CIVILIZED and representative of a Mastercylinder's Utopian 21st Century America? Give me a f*ckin' break man.


i guess y'all told me. get a clue.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

That lady's life took a huge turn. She killed a 19 year old kid for breaking into her car. Kid might be a complete scumbag, but killing someone that young over a misdemeanor is heavy stuff. Then on top of that you have to answer to the government for your actions. Remeber the hell Joe Horn went thru? IMHO- unless you are a psycopath, there would be a huge amount of mental anguish as well as financial burden. Is that really worth the **** in your car?


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> i guess y'all told me. get a clue.


Yes We sure did you little B%&*^, come break into my truck in La and see where I deposit your body. No law enforcement agency will every bother to look for you.:rotfl:

You Stupid BI*(&


----------



## trout77471 (Jun 30, 2005)

YoungGun1 said:


> I respect your point. How about this scenario...
> 
> Perp is breaking into a car. Pregnant woman goes back inside to grab her shotgun. As she walks out on the balcony to administer her "justice", perp's lookout sees her and pulls out his "protection", gunning her down and killing her baby!
> 
> We can play the scenario game all day...


sounds like you are making a really good case to shoot first, ask questions later


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> i guess y'all told me. get a clue.


We sure did. Now you can go back to watching reruns of Mr. Roger's Neighborhood.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

R Little said:


> Yes We sure did you little B%&*^, come break into my truck in La and see where I deposit your body. No law enforcement agency will every bother to look for you.:rotfl:
> 
> You Stupid BI*(&


do you realize that you're an imbecile?


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

R Little said:


> Yes We sure did you little B%&*^, come break into my truck in La and see where I deposit your body. No law enforcement agency will every bother to look for you.:rotfl:
> 
> You Stupid BI*(&





mastercylinder said:


> do you realize that you're an imbecile?


Looks like you have a " live " one there MC,...:biggrin:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey MC, I like your new avatar. MAD Magazine was cool when I was a kid!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB125746132763632051.html?mod=WSJ_hps_MIDDLEThirdNews

this guy has the right idea...


----------

